

'Wiki City Rome' uses data from mobile devices to follow crowd movements - brlewis
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2007/wikicity-0830.html

======
davidw
> "Rome's Notte Bianca is all about the city, the people and the events, and
> Wiki City Rome will give Romans a new awareness of how they move within
> their city in response to this exceptional pulse of activities," said
> researcher Kristian Kloeckl

I think they're pretty aware of how they move: slowly, and with lots of
honking and shouting.

------
brlewis
Quote: Ratti's team obtains its data anonymously from cell phones, GPS devices
on buses and taxis, and other wireless mobile devices. Data are made anonymous
and aggregated from the beginning, so there are no implications for individual
privacy.

